# Quick Shot about the Veto Pro Pack Tech-LC



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

what's up folks! So my veto Tech-LC arrived this afternoon and i decided to share with you my quick review without going into too much detail.

the Tech-LC looks and feels amazing, pretty heavy without the tools. i was ordering the Tech-LC because i thought that all my hand tools will fit just fine in it. Unfortunately I was wrong. i was struggling to fit most of my tools and i had left about few more tools that couldn't fit inside the bag. for example? the 10' cobra pliers & 10' wrenches pliers, And few other tools.

after walking with my bag packed around my living room for about 2 min i could barley feel my lower back. the bag is REALLY heavy. but on the other hand i think is worth it. and more then that - i will order instead the Tech-XL version which is 4' wider and has about 20 pockets more. will be a bit heavier but i am definitely not planning on carrying this bag much around. this bag will fill up the tools i need for the day to my Pair TP4's pouches, and will be left in the trunk. 

Here is a couple of photo's. Thank you!


----------



## jpalm (Apr 7, 2016)

Did you have any problems height wise fitting your 10" knipex?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a VETO Tech LC collecting dust if anyone is interested...


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

jpalm said:


> Did you have any problems height wise fitting your 10" knipex?


not if you place them at the lower pockets.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

AllWIRES said:


> I have a VETO Tech LC collecting dust if anyone is interested...


hehe.. what are you using instead? and why?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> hehe.. what are you using instead? and why?


I converted to the ridgid hard box set.

Only because of running my business it works better for moving large payloads of tools and materials without carrying them.

I love VETO! I still use my TP3 everyday. But the LC is more geared toward a journeyman or aged apprentice as far as moving between jobs. I wish I had mine for those years.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

AllWIRES said:


> I converted to the ridgid hard box set.
> 
> Only because of running my business it works better for moving large payloads of tools and materials without carrying them.
> 
> I love VETO! I still use my TP3 everyday. But the LC is more geared toward a journeyman or aged apprentice as far as moving between jobs. I wish I had mine for those years.


got you! makes sense. i'm about to get my TP4 as well, hope that i will like it.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I got my TP3 as a deal with the LC. It's a great pouch. The Velcro front pouch is the best part.


----------



## alkezo (Mar 12, 2014)

AllWIRES said:


> I have a VETO Tech LC collecting dust if anyone is interested...


What do you want for it?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

All the rotary tools(you know,we turn em' by hand) we use I have adapted to my impact,sockets,nut drivers,screw drivers,(Phillips&square) Allen wrenches,etc..The only screw drivers in my pouch are a pair of Klein straight edge 6" big and little. It's surprising how little you use a lot of your tools.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Spunk#7 said:


> All the rotary tools(you know,we turn em' by hand) we use I have adapted to my impact,sockets,nut drivers,screw drivers,(Phillips&square) Allen wrenches,etc..The only screw drivers in my pouch are a pair of Klein straight edge 6" big and little. It's surprising how little you use a lot of your tools.


Good point, but it's too much for me to use my impact for everything. I will be honest, I love tools. And love insulated tools. I have some driver nut set for my impact. But I never used it often.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

alkezo said:


> What do you want for it?


I don't know. What's it worth? I only used it a few times.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

AllWIRES said:


> I don't know. What's it worth? I only used it a few times.


Here you go.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

And my new winner tonight, the tech XL.


----------



## alkezo (Mar 12, 2014)

AllWIRES said:


> I don't know. What's it worth? I only used it a few times.


Not sure.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Best part of my TP3.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

AllWIRES said:


> Best part of my TP3.



Best part of my tech XL.

And by the way my TP4 should be here next week see what this is all about. MB2 as well.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'll give you ever lasting gratitude and possibly cookies for your veto bag!


----------



## Cory10 (Oct 21, 2015)

Notorious, how the hell are your tools so clean. So beautiful :O.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Cory10 said:


> Notorious, how the hell are your tools so clean. So beautiful :O.


Display model. 

:laughing:


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Because I am the notorious rookie Haha! haven't had the chance to get them on work that much so far.. One step at the time!


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I'll give you ever lasting gratitude and possibly cookies for your veto bag!


High on medicine mate? :grinning:


----------



## Electron Transporter (Dec 31, 2014)

Please tell us that your boots have at least a bit
of road rash on them. 😄


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

The_notorious_Rookie said:


> Majewski said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give you ever lasting gratitude and possibly cookies for your veto bag!
> ...


Yup! Pain pills and antibiotics!


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Feel better pal.


----------



## The_notorious_Rookie (Apr 4, 2016)

Electron Transporter said:


> Please tell us that your boots have at least a bit
> of road rash on them. 😄


they do actually haha! show us your tools tho!


----------

